# Baron Davis Asks For Trade



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Details at hoopshype.com, seems Vince's agent isnt the only agent asking for his client to be traded


----------



## speedythief (Jul 16, 2003)

I'm pretty sure Jamal Mashburn asked for a trade very early in the off-season, too. This is why I think Nawlens is on the brink of a total team restructuring.


----------



## lucky777s (Nov 13, 2003)

Baron wants to leave to improve his chances of winning a title. Give me a break.

This is getting embarassing. These young players have no concept of what accomplishment truly is. They want everything handed to them.

I didn't like it when Roger Clemons forced a trade to the Yankees. They had just won a title without him. Where is the big accomplishment in letting them carry you to a title. No way it could mean as much as if he won a title in Boston or Toronto.

At least Payton and Malone were going to a Lakers team that had lost in the playoffs and were really undermanned before they signed on.

But guys like TMac and Baron and Peja and Francis (for his Vancouver day) haven't even paid their dues in the league. They haven't carried teams that were at least average, and in Hornets/Kings case quite good, to any kind of success. They are underachievers in many ways.

They want the money, they want to live in the city of their choice, and they want a star studded team around them so that winning a title isn't so hard.

Like spoiled children. They cry and throw a temper tantrum and expect to get their way.

Oh well, he is under contract for 5 more years. 11 mill in current year.

Let the trade ideas start flowin'. Even though Hornets have said they won't consider it.


----------



## madman (Oct 20, 2003)

ok when are all the Baron - VC deals gonna be posted?


----------



## open mike (Jan 3, 2003)

Right now. 


B Davis
J Magloire
Filler 

for


V Carter
D Marshall/ or murray plus pick
R Aurujo...
Moiso

if they wanna restructure n try moiso again... marshall n carter are finished theyre contracts sooner than daviss 5 FIVE year ****.

Davis Alston
Mo Pete A Williams/Mason Jr.
Rose D.Marshall/ or murray - depends on trade
Bosh Bonner
Magloire Sow/ Steven Hunter

real nice at 1, 3 4, 5... seems a lil too slow to run though...

the 2 spot is set too if mo pete runs like he should...

good job babcock...i mean mike 
:yes:


----------



## Zuca (Dec 4, 2003)

Steven Hunter signed with Suns... I guess you was talking about Loren Woods... And it doesn't work under cap...

Plus, Rafael araujo can't be traded until 15th December...

But, a Davis/Mashburn/Alex Garcia (if Garcia contract is guaranteed) and a 1st round pick (maybe two) for Carter/Marshall/Murray/Palacio works...

It allow two brazilians to play together! (Araujo and Garcia)
I don't know if Garcia contract is guaranteed.. if isn't, forget the Palacio/Garcia swap...

Araujo/Moiso/Woods
Bosh/bonner/Sow
Rose/Mash
Mo Pete/Alvin/Mason Jr.
Davis/Alston/Alex Garcia

Magloire/Andersen
PJ/Marshall/West
Rogers/Murray/Lynch
Carter/J.R/Pickett
Wesley/Darrell/Palacio


----------



## -inVINCEible- (Jul 22, 2002)

baron davis is better and worth more than carter


----------



## Zuca (Dec 4, 2003)

Carter can put people on the seats, and that's what Hornets need too...


----------



## HORNETSFAN (Jun 11, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>speedythief</b>!
> I'm pretty sure Jamal Mashburn asked for a trade very early in the off-season, too. This is why I think Nawlens is on the brink of a total team restructuring.


No, its the other way around. The Hornets have wanted to trade Mash since last season but cannot get any takers for the wimp.


----------



## JGKoblenz (Jul 19, 2002)

*Hornets say Davis not on block*



> "We built this team around Baron, and we feel very excited with the coaching staff that we have and the players we got this summer," Hornets general manager Allan Bristow said. "On the basis of that, we're going into this season with a very competitive team, and we're disappointed that Baron doesn't feel that way."
> 
> Davis said he doesn't think his team can make a strong playoff push if the roster remains as it is right now. For that reason, Davis and his agent are considering making a trade request.
> 
> ...


[Link]


----------



## Starks (Feb 22, 2004)

He's supposedly upset about letting go of Augmon and Alexander, a player we can still sign. Stacey was old, but he was important last year, and I'm still not sure what the deal is with Courtney. No way we trade Baron. A lot of this is his agent. I'm concerned about team chemistry, I'm looking at you Mashburn, but the other players need to stay together and Baron needs to be the leader.


----------



## John (Jun 9, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Starks</b>!
> He's supposedly upset about letting go of Augmon and Alexander, a player we can still sign. Stacey was old, but he was important last year, and I'm still not sure what the deal is with Courtney. No way we trade Baron. A lot of this is his agent. I'm concerned about team chemistry, I'm looking at you Mashburn, but the other players need to stay together and Baron needs to be the leader.


He was supset because his team just lost 2 of the scrubs in the NBA?


----------



## Starks (Feb 22, 2004)

> Originally posted by <b>John</b>!
> He was supset because his team just lost 2 of the scrubs in the NBA?


That's supposedly part of it. Although I wouldn't mind keeping Alexander.


----------

